# Loan to start a business



## christopherjones (Aug 31, 2016)

I am planning to start a business, something related to T-shirt printing. A few days back I tried to get a loan. I think it will take some time to complete all these procedures. Recently I found one blog from Butler Mortgage website(https://www.butlermortgage.ca/mortg...al-commercial-mortgages/commercial-mortgages/). In that blog they have described the percentage of the loan that we can get for different properties. I guess I can get better loan amount at good interest rates if I consult such brokers. How about consulting such mortgage brokers? Are there any risks involved in it?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Go to your local bank. Also check out www.creditboards.com they have a good business section


----------



## mrcabdriver1 (Jul 25, 2016)

My wife and I working with our local credit union to secure partial financing for a business purchase. I think the process can be easier if you work with a bank or credit union you already know and one that knows you. 

Usually in commercial lending you will be required to have 80% collateral. Good luck


----------

